# Today just might be the End



## MzMendi (Apr 6, 2012)

My husband & i seperated about 6 months ago after bein married for 12 yrs and together for about 2O. We have been talkin for about 4 months. Been talkin, doin dinner & a movie, playing cards etc but still not reconciling. He has his own place which i have never seen and i have mine. Today he says we need to talk so he is coming over about six. Not sure what is gonna happen but im scared to death. I guess hoping for the BEST but preparing for the worst is what i have to do
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Good luck and see what unfolds. Many people here will be happy to offer advice. Best of luck!


----------



## Jayb (Mar 6, 2012)

Just mentally prepare yourself to hear how he doesn't love you. The love dried up. You both need to go your own ways. You both deserve happiness. Blah, blah.

At least you came to the right place (TAM) before hearing such.

Separation rarely brings people back together again.

You'll make it either way. Stay cool and calm. You only have control over you.

Don't believe everything he tells you.


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hope you get the good news that I had.
Stay positive and strong.
Wishing you the best
X
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MzMendi (Apr 6, 2012)

Thank u to all of you  i will def let you know how it goes. I also know that one way or the other i will be ok 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Antigen (Apr 9, 2012)

It seems like the decision will be totally up to him.

He has ALL the power.

Not good.


----------



## MzMendi (Apr 6, 2012)

Yeah it does seem that way as i am pretty sure that i want to reconcile and he isnt sure if he does or not. But i know that whatever is decided that i will move on to the future with or without him. I luv him but i cant force him to come home.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Antigen (Apr 9, 2012)

The answer is easy. No matter what you want to do act like you don't want to reconcile.


----------



## MzMendi (Apr 6, 2012)

Antigen said:


> The answer is easy. No matter what you want to do act like you don't want to reconcile.[/QU
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MzMendi (Apr 6, 2012)

Why Antigen?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

It's suggested that you keep up the tough exterior so you don't come off needy.


----------



## sd212 (Feb 24, 2012)

Am I the only one who is kind of on the edge of my seat here?


----------



## Jayb (Mar 6, 2012)

sd212 said:


> Am I the only one who is kind of on the edge of my seat here?


no news is good news??


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

sd212 said:


> Am I the only one who is kind of on the edge of my seat here?


Nope...my heart aches for her. If i was in her situation I'm not sure i could handle the stress.

I hope it works out for her.

This is hard stuff.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MzMendi (Apr 6, 2012)

sadwithouthim said:


> Nope...my heart aches for her. If i was in her situation I'm not sure i could handle the stress.
> 
> I hope it works out for her.
> 
> ...


----------



## MzMendi (Apr 6, 2012)

MzMendi said:


> sadwithouthim said:
> 
> 
> > Nope...my heart aches for her. If i was in her situation I'm not sure i could handle the stress.
> ...


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

MzMendi said:


> MzMendi said:
> 
> 
> > sadwithouthim said:
> ...


----------



## MzMendi (Apr 6, 2012)

Guess it just boils down to us deciding to be together or not :-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sd212 (Feb 24, 2012)

MzMendi said:


> Guess it just boils down to us deciding to be together or not :-(
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So, I guess you are both deciding then huh? Wow, this is heavy I'm sure. I wish you the best.


----------

